# I need to ask WTF is going on in Pipe section.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This is not so much a rant but a long winded question.

I have interacted a little here, not really contributing I agree but then I know nothing about pipes.

I posted a thread asking for a pipe & possible samples, This resulted in a few comments suggesting it is hard to ship to here & really we should just buy a MMCC & a few samples. If we could do it that easily I would not have posted! I was helped in the end by a BOTL that all respect & lives on the cigar side as well were they understand how to PIF.

I've also sent 2 PM's to members of this section in the last 2 days and even though they have spent hours on here since then, they have chosen not to even give me the courtesy of a reply. Hmmmmmm

So far all I can see is a lot of people NOT giving a shit about the pipe section. You guys need to stop being so insular. I dont smoke a pipe but my wife is new to it. If this is how you treat newbies then I pity this side of the forum.

Oh, a little note to the lesser posters that complain about the one line responses. Is this verbose enough for YOU?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

You can PM me anytime brother. Not any good for pipe info though. :doh:

Maybe its like a high school dance with all the boys on one side and the girls on the other!:dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have never started a thread there but have tried to participate. Ask questions get involved. Only to get the brush off that's why i never really go there any more. They say Cuban Cigar Snob yes that's what i am. But i treat everyone with respect and common courtesy. If they ask a question or need help i always try my best. I always thought they just didn't like me but you have shown me different.:tape2:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

maybe this will turn into west side story....

i know tony wants to be the jets


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

On a lighter note a Great BOTL has P.m me and offered to answer any questions i might have. So you see nice people smoke pipes too!:humble:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Your approach here certainly isn't the best way to pick up information, but then again I didn't see your previous one. 

It seems to me that the lack of responses you've received have way more to do with the fact that most of us probably have no idea what's available and at what price in Australia than the idea that we're all just a bunch of unwashed looneys with no class. I think we could be of more help if we knew this info.

Are they any pipe shops in your area? If so, can you give us a rundown of what brands/models they carry? If you can find a nice Savinelli in a "lesser" grade (good ones run $50 and up in the States) that's a good place to start. Tobaccos are extremely personal, so it's hard to recommend much unless you've tried some in the past. But it's still do-able.

I'm unable to spend a lot of time on this forum. That said, PM me and if we can then exchange email addresses, I will be pleased to offer you any and all the assistance I can. I probably won't be back on the 'net until Monday, however. But I'll walk you through the myriad of pipes and tobaccos and I'm confident we can find something that will fit your needs. Sound good?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry, I have never seen you post here. Besides, I don't spend a ton of time here. Maybe ten minutes a day. I am busy and have lots on my plate.

Bro, it costs a lot of money to ship to Australia. And your asking us to send you pipes and samples. Your asking me to give up around $15 shipping and around $5-10 for a pipe, along with some samples, just so you can try a pipe. If you lived in the US, I am sure many of us would have sent you some stuff to try. 

Also, if you guys asked questions and didn't find answers, sorry about that. I always felt we have done a good job at helping people out. I hardly ever see people that have questions in a forum and don't get answers. 

I am both a cigar smoker and a pipe smoker. I don't look at my self as one or the other. I also find it odd to think that you guys come here and try to scold us. We are not teenagers who need to be set straight.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hoi! Oz does get dumped on when it comes to pipes and tobacco. Face up - WA is the end of the pipe world. I haven't seen your posts, T, but I have sent many a package to the antipodes. No - it isn't difficult to send mail there. Sorry to say, though, the smaller ones are insanely expensive and the "larger" ones get nailed by customs quite often. 

Contact me by pm and maybe I can set you right. If you don't mind to prepay the freight with PoopAll I can get a pipe or two and some tabak off any time. Anything for a man who'll barrack for the Eagles. 

Cheer up, mate. Regards to all the blue swimmahs in the Koombana Bay and, of course, to all my pals in Freemantle - the drinking town with a sailing problem.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Your approach here certainly isn't the best way to pick up information, but then again I didn't see your previous one.
> 
> It seems to me that the lack of responses you've received have way more to do with the fact that most of us probably have no idea what's available and at what price in Australia than the idea that we're all just a bunch of unwashed looneys with no class. I think we could be of more help if we knew this info.
> 
> ...


This is the type of response that I expect in the cigar threads. Thankyou!

There is only one real retailer in this city & we will be visiting that shop tomorrow. As far as cost goes, even a MMCC costs around $40 here and a 2oz tin is around $38 to $42. We will see what the B&M has in stock but I wouldnt hold my breath on much at a reasonable price.

I didnt suggest that there is no class in the pipe section, only an amount of rudeness and lack of courtesy. You have set an example to prove me wrong though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Oz really does get dumped on when it comes to pipes and tobacco. I haven't seen your posts, T, but I have sent many a package to the antipodes. No - it isn't difficult to send mail there. Sorry to say, though, the smaller ones are insanely expensive and the "larger" ones get nailed by customs quite often.
> 
> Contact me by pm and maybe I can set you right. If you don't mind to prepay the freight with PoopAll I can get a pipe or two and some tabak off any time. Anything for a man who'll barrack for the Eagles.


Cheers Dan. I know it is not hard to send here as many have done so, I was just a little annoyed at the resistance I've found to help in these threads. No need to ship anything by anyone as yet again this has been sorted by a member on the cigar side.

Thankyou to all in this thread and PM that have offered your help. Any that know me will attest I am willing to pay my way and PIF more than I receive, this is why I found things here a little less than what I expected. The little things (Like returning a PM) are what make the difference.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a lil dismayed you feel this way. The one thread you posted in the WTT section, you posted that you had help and the issue was closed. 

I have always found help here. Actually I've been surprised by the willingness to share information on topics I thought for sure would be considered "trade secrets". I don't think I've seen one thread go unanswered, I could be wrong, but I'm sure it rarely happens.

I find this section of the Puff community to be just as giving (if not more so) than the rest of the boards. There are a never ending supply of than you threads from Bombs that have been sent to BOTL. Now given the pipe community is considerably smaller, I can see how you may not have had a rush of people willing to send stuff to OZ, as most here probably have no experience with shipping to your rock, and maybe there is some misconception of just how difficult it is.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

May I suggest you go to 4Noggins.com. They ship to Austrailia and have a great assortment and good pricing.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I am sorry you feel this way bro.

I must say that I have never heard this sentiment:

_"So far all I can see is a lot of people NOT giving a shit about the pipe section. You guys need to stop being so insular. If this is how you treat newbies then I pity this side of the forum."_

come from any brother that hangs out here.

The fellas here have been and continue to be a great group of guys who share a common passion for a pipe.

They are helpful, VERY generous, informative. I have built quite a few friendships with this very comraderic group, so I am not sure why you are having what appears to be a such negative experience.

I have not read all your posts , or exactly what you have asked for or how you asked for it.

I personally have not mailed anything to Australia, so I can not attest to the difficultly or lack thereof regarding shipping difficulties..

Have you tried signing up in the newbie sampler trade section?

Based on my read of your comments brother.. You could probably benefit from the relaxing and soothing properties of a nice pipe and tasty leaf.. LOL.

Peace brother, Try to calm down a bit and be patient.

God Bless.

- Vin


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Warren.

First time I am reading this post. I have a small collection of pipe tobacco. Maybee ten brands. At your request, I will be happy to send you samples of each, no problem, just say the word.....

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> I am sorry you feel this way bro.
> 
> I must say that I have never heard this sentiment:
> 
> ...


Good stuff right there. This is the way I felt also, I just thought maybe he was snubbed and nobody even knew they were snubbing him.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok. It has been brought to my attention that this is coming off as a cigar versus pipe smoker rant. Please do not take it that way. If I have offended anyone then accept my apologies & I will not bother this side of the forum again. Be well all, strive to be happy.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> This is not so much a rant but a long winded question.
> 
> I have interacted a little here, not really contributing I agree but then I know nothing about pipes.
> 
> I posted a thread asking for a pipe & possible samples, This resulted in a few comments suggesting it is hard to ship to here & really we should just buy a MMCC & a few samples. If we could do it that easily I would not have posted! I was helped in the end by a BOTL that all respect & lives on the cigar side as well were they understand how to PIF.


One of the best things to do, if you know nothing about pipes and want to get started, is to start a thread of your own, stating this rather than ask it within another post. This will get you much more attention, that's directed specifically toward your questions, rather than posting in someone else's thread where things tend to get overlooked. This is how I started and I got many helpful suggestions and was on my way to a positive start with the pipe.

I read your post, in the WTT section, and the first response suggested you get a cheap cob (who would have thought it was $40 by you) to see if you really enjoy pipe smoking. Here in the states cobs are a dime a dozen and this is the best advice I've ever gotten regarding starting with the pipe. Picking up a few samples to try is also solid advice for obvious reasons. Visiting a local tobacco shop is a good place to start. Not many know what is involved regarding shipping out of the country (as was stated in the 2nd post of your thread). Perhaps letting us know more of these details would help answer our concerns. If I knew it wasn't going to be difficult, I would gladly send you something to try. I've got a load of fine tobacco waiting to be enjoyed.



Tashaz said:


> I've also sent 2 PM's to members of this section in the last 2 days and even though they have spent hours on here since then, they have chosen not to even give me the courtesy of a reply. Hmmmmmm


I don't know why someone would choose not to respond to a pm, but it wouldn't bother me in the least. There are plenty of people who would love to help you out and answer your questions, I certainly would. Perhaps you just picked the wrong people to ask. I wouldn't worry too much about that.



Tashaz said:


> So far all I can see is a lot of people NOT giving a shit about the pipe section. You guys need to stop being so insular. I dont smoke a pipe but my wife is new to it. If this is how you treat newbies then I pity this side of the forum.


That's not really a fair assessment of the people that contribute in the pipe forum, IMO. Once you start asking questions and begin contributing, as is the case in any forum, you'll find there are no better people who are willing and knowledgeable to help you out and unselfishly set you on the right path toward a successful journey with the pipe.

Having said that, I hope you do give it another shot, start a thread with your questions and concerns about pipe smoking and wait and see what information you can gather from our pipe smokers.

BTW...don't be surprised if you get hit with a "boatload" of samples and pipes to try them in...in the near future. "Pay it Forward is a Lifestyle" in the Pipe Forum too!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok. It has been brought to my attention that this is coming off as a cigar versus pipe smoker rant. Please do not take it that way. If I have offended anyone then accept my apologies & I will not bother this side of the forum again. Be well all, strive to be happy.


We don't want you to not come here. I think your approach with this thread was strong, and you didn't come across very friendly "Friendly people find friends". I think you have to understand there aren't as many pipe smokers as there are cigar smokers. There are times when I post questions or threads and I don't get responses right away.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

> I will not bother this side of the forum again.


Now that's not the right stance to take.... You felt like you were not getting the attention you were looking for. You voiced your concern, you have seen that there are plenty of generous BOTL here, and hopefully they have changed your mind. Don't think you are bothering us.

I for one didn't at all think this came off as cigar vs pipes. Least that's not how I took it. But like I said in my earlier post, I realize the pipe community is considerably smaller. So I have some understanding as to why you felt the way you did or at least why you weren't flooded with people wanting to ship stuff to OZ.

Since I'm on the subject, I will say I have a VERY limited income (I'm on disability for kidney failure) so I'm not one that can afford to bomb people. But I've been on the cigar boards for how long? 6 months or more? Not once have I received a bomb from anyone there. Not that I ask for it nor would I EVER expect it. Like I said, I don't/can't bomb, so why should anyone send me one. BUT not more than 3 months on this side of the pond and already I've had 3 very generous BOTL send me surprises in the mail. I can't express (given my situation) the amount of gratitude I have for such generosity.

Give this side of the forums another chance. I know you will see there are truly some greath brothers round these parts.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You had my reply in PM Dave. No more to say as this has been taken to a different forum.


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

F#[email protected] it!

It's the weekend!
Let's smoke something and have a beer.

That's my two cents.

Great forum...glad to see everyone's gettin it worked out. :biggrin1:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know if I was one of the two people you reference as not responding to your PMs. You wrote to me at 3:08AM on the 28th concerning some leaf I had up for trade. I did not have a chance to respond yesterday (the 28th) but as I had already concluded the trade with someone else I didn't feel it was urgent. 

I certainly planned on responding to you, but had a busy day yesterday. If it makes you feel better, I also didn't have a chance to respond to two other PMs from members I'm good friends with. I'm sorry if you feel this means there is something wrong with the pipe side and that I was not behaving in like a BOTL.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks like everything that can be said has. I am offended by what you said about everyone else on this forum. I have been welcomed with open arms to this community. You just need to give everyone around here a shot. People may not have responded in what you consider a timely manner, but you know what... this is an internet forum, a diversion for most people. Real life does take priority.

If you are referring to John as not responding quickly you might want to look at the last week of new threads. You will see that he is the polar opposite of your not giving a crap statement. He is one of the most generous BOTL on this forum. If you want to trade with someone and become a part of this forum attacking the members that make it so great is not the the best way to go about it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesse, thanks for the kind words. 

I just want to say I hope my post didn't sound defensive. I meant it to sound apologetic. I do feel bad if I gave him a bad impression about the pipe side of Puff. That's the last thing I would ever want to do. 

As many of you know who communicate with me via PM, I don't always respond as quickly as I would like, but I do always respond. It is some times hard to keep up. I've received 26 PMs from Wed-Fri this week, for example, and several emails from Puff brothers as well. I spend way too much time on this forum, and it's probably time I should spend doing other things (just ask my wife!)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

So basically this thread was made insulting an entire forum of pipe smokers because John was too busy to answer your PM in a timely manner? Why not just shoot him another PM and wait it out? What does any of this have to do with the General Discussion board for pipes? Your posts were on the WTT forum which many people here don't even read unless they are looking to buy/sell or trade. I rarely go there myself to be honest so why did we all have to be lumped in on your rant? I don't care if you smoke pipes, cigars or wacky weed, I would expect better manners from someone who has been around these forums as long as you have.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure how to respond to this other than to give my experiences posting on the pipe side and the cigar side. To be honest it's a bit of a jaw dropper. 

I was someone who started off as a cigar smoker and found CS/puff through that interest. I posted a lot in the cigar forum, and eventually decided I wanted to try the pipe after being seduced by pictures of tobacco and old timey blend names. Before that I think I may have posted once or twice in pipe forum discussions throwing out a random opinion, but didn't really get much response, either because the guys then didn't know me so didn't really have a banter going with me, or my opinions were not as profound as I thought they were :lol:. Anyway, I went on to become more of a pipe forum regular and found this community to be just as welcoming as the cigar forum.

To the meat of it, I do still read and post in the cigar forums, but not very often. Most of the guys who used to post when I spent a lot of time on the cigar forum have moved on, so really there aren't too many people over there I know well. When I post in a cigar thread I seldom get any response (although you did make a rude comment to me once ). My initial thought was that I was just seen as some weird pipe grognard or something along those lines, "who the hell is this guy," but I think that's not it, it was just that no one there really knew me, and I hadn't really established a rapport with the cigar folks. So that's a sort of perspective from the other side of the perceived "fence" as someone called it.

So my suggestion is to give the pipe forum a chance, and try to get to know the guys better. A sort of vague WTT post and a couple of PMs, followed by a big "**** you" thread to the whole forum is not really the best way to get to know someone. As you've seen in this thread there are many people that are happy to help you with the trading as well. You may call it insular, but a lot of the people here are mainly interested in pipe discussion so they don't really read the cigar side. A lot of people don't even really participate in the trading forum that often either. So it really is a community within a community. It's not some secret brotherhood, and it's not that they don't think there are good folks in the cigar forum, it's just a natural affect of where people's interests lie.

:2


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Your posts were on the WTT forum which many people here don't even read unless they are looking to buy/sell or trade.


So THAT'S why I've never seen the post you were referring to. I don't even have access to that section, just like many other pipe smokers here.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say that upon seeing this thread the first thought was to close it. Then I started seeing the responses to it and they were very respectful. I decided (after input from other mods/admin) that it should be left open so that the guys here in the pipe forum could respond in defense of themselves. I don't think it would be fair if the thread was closed and members could not see both sides of the discussion. Of course by your responses the members in the pipe forum have once again shown what a class act they are.

I will leave the thread open as long as it stays respectful or unless the majority want it closed.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly, and as has been said, you went about this all wrong. Attacking the pipe section isn't a good way to get positive responses. Sending PMs to 2 people then complaining they didn't respond to you fast enough is kind of childish if you ask me.

But it's the internet, so I just take it with a grain of salt and move on.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First of all, I think things just move a little slower in the pipe forum. That's just the way it is, no reason for us to apologize. I'm sorry your PM's didn't get a response right away, I know sometimes I'm slow to respond as well.

Second, I'm sorry you didn't get a great response from your WTT thread. I don't remember seeing it, but if you're still looking for some tobacco & a pipe of two, send me a PM & I'll be more than happy to send you some stuff.

Third, you did get hit with a lot of tobacco & a pipe shortly after your request. If you were expecting a bigger response, I guess a lot of us pipe-guys would rather just send stuff as a gift & are hesitant to do so if we don't know the person in question. Stick around, get to know some people, share info with us. You'll be amazed how fun pipes can be & how generous us pipers really are. I can't count how many times I've mentioned that I'd like to try something & the next week it's in my mailbox.

Fourth, cussing us out & being extremely rude to us is not the way to go. I've read some of your posts before & you seem like a decent guy. The fact that you've said the things that you did shows that you're extremely upset about this whole thing. I wish it would have worked out differently for you, I really do. 

This whole thing is extremely upsetting to me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Just wanted to say that upon seeing this thread the first thought was to close it. Then I started seeing the responses to it and they were very respectful. I decided (after input from other mods/admin) that it should be left open so that the guys here in the pipe forum could respond in defense of themselves. I don't think it would be fair if the thread was closed and members could not see both sides of the discussion. Of course by your responses the members in the pipe forum have once again shown what a class act they are.
> 
> I will leave the thread open as long as it stays respectful or unless the majority want it closed.


Thanks again for the thoughtful and considerate moderation. The Mods are one of the things that make Puff the great place it is.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> This whole thing is extremely upsetting to me.


+1 on that. And I feel like I was somehow the cause of it.

There has been so much drama and bad vibes around here recently. I'm not sure why, it was never like that before, but it is upsetting.

I hope we can all just get back on track in the near future.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks again for the thoughtful and considerate moderation. The Mods are one of the things that make Puff the great place it is.


Yup :thumb:



indigosmoke said:


> +1 on that. And I feel like I was somehow the cause of it.
> 
> There has been so much drama and bad vibes around here recently. I'm not sure why, it was never like that before, but it is upsetting.
> 
> I hope we can all just get back on track in the near future.


Not your fault John, I'm sure Warren was already upset about the lack of response from his WTT thread, that was just the icing on the cake.

I'm sure things will get back to normal soon around here ipe:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it either. I don't think it's anyones fault. Like one of the guys said earlier, I think he does need a pipe to he can relax a little more. Maybe the cubans are making him a little uptight or something.



commonsenseman said:


> Yup :thumb:
> Not your fault John, I'm sure Warren was already upset about the lack of response from his WTT thread, that was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> I'm sure things will get back to normal soon around here ipe:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

In defense of Warren, I've known him since my first post here a year ago. He is a fine BOTL, a generous one at that. Obviously this is a little a misunderstanding and I'd just like to get that in the record, Mr. Secretary! Love ya, man!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say about Warren, our mate down under, for those that do not know him, he is known as one of the most generous fellows on the cigar side of things. 
He has "distributed" many "caribbean" cigars to many members with much generosity, no matter the cross the atlantic mailing. 
I know the price for sending stuff to Australia is very expensive(much cheaper Australia to the USA), but just wanted to let everyone who doesn't know warren, to know him and his lovely Tash, have been overgenerous on the cigar side. 
I know things have gotten a little out of shape, because of you not knowing him, and perhaps he thought everyone reads both side of puff and knew him well, and thats where the hard feelings may have started. I cant be sure, but please lets put hostilities on the back burner. We are all one on puff. 

Warren, again I am sure you will see the generous offerings of people in regard to puff, start showing up at your doorstep. 
And my offer stands, to secure a nice pipe for tash, and a nice selection of baccy, and accoutrement for pipe smoking. 
I have arrived late on this scene and thread, and if Tash does not secure what shes looking for, or receives, I will please her, at whatever she requests, if I am able to. 

Let be friends,,,,,,Jerry


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of drama on here lately too. Its a shame, I was just bragging to someone who posts elsewhere about how pleasant this place is. Overall, the tone of this forum is unlike any I've ever posted on, and I'm confident that anyone sticking around here will notice that. Not to reiterate what's already be said, but to the OP, stick around, these gentlemen are all quite nice, sorry you got a bad impression


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I cant be sure, but please lets put hostilities on the back burner. We are all one on puff.


I appreciate your standing up for your friend. However, I find it interesting that you have found our responses to his rather disparaging and aggressive original post "hostile." From what I read, and as Habana noted, he has received mostly reasoned responses, explanations, offers of help, and even an apology. Just had to stand up for my brothers on the pipe side of things.

_"So far all I can see is a lot of people NOT giving a shit about the pipe section. You guys need to stop being so insular. I dont smoke a pipe but my wife is new to it. If this is how you treat newbies then I pity this side of the forum."_

Given that statement in his original post, I don't think our responses have been at all harsh or hostile.

It's hard to imagine that if he had taken any time at all to spend some time on the pipe side, he would have made his original statements on how we treat newbies, or accused us of not caring about a forum we all love.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

In my short time here I think I can make one or two deductions: Indigosmoke is a great pipe spokesperson and his videos rule! :amen: 

BTW, what is a "BOTL"?

What is the "WTT" forum and why can't I see it?

IMO, smoking a pipe is a relaxing hobby which would be of great use to a lot of people that don't even smoke (yet :biggrin1.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

John, you are absolutely right in that the responses from the pipers have been reasonable and helpful. I wish y'all knew Warren like we know Warren...and that is still possible! Best to you and yours! :first:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> BTW, what is a "BOTL"?
> 
> What is the "WTT" forum and why can't I see it?


Brother of the Leaf (BOTL) at least that's what I've always assumed it means...lol.

The WTT is a forum where you can trade or sell things. It appears after you have been a member for a certain length of time and have a certain number of posts. I can't remember the numbers, but I'm sure someone will chime in with the details.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> John, you are absolutely right in that the responses from the pipers have been reasonable and helpful. I wish y'all knew Warren like we know Warren...and that is still possible! Best to you and yours! :first:


From what you guys have said about him, I hope he sticks around and lets us get to know him. He will find that everyone here is willing to let bygones by bygones.

As for his wife, I think many of us would love to have a lady piper in our midst and would do what we could to help her out. I for one offer him the hand of friendship and would like to get to know him better. BTW-I never read any of the posts on the cigar side. I don't smoke cigars and wouldn't understand the posts if I did read them...LOL. I suspect many other guys on this side may be the same.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

100 posts and 90 days for the blocked forums


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> In defense of Warren, I've known him since my first post here a year ago. He is a fine BOTL, a generous one at that. Obviously this is a little a misunderstanding and I'd just like to get that in the record, Mr. Secretary! Love ya, man!





veteranvmb said:


> Just wanted to say about Warren, our mate down under, for those that do not know him, he is known as one of the most generous fellows on the cigar side of things.
> He has "distributed" many "caribbean" cigars to many members with much generosity, no matter the cross the atlantic mailing.
> I know the price for sending stuff to Australia is very expensive(much cheaper Australia to the USA), but just wanted to let everyone who doesn't know warren, to know him and his lovely Tash, have been overgenerous on the cigar side.
> I know things have gotten a little out of shape, because of you not knowing him, and perhaps he thought everyone reads both side of puff and knew him well, and thats where the hard feelings may have started. I cant be sure, but please lets put hostilities on the back burner. We are all one on puff.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better Warren is a great BOTL. Things happen he said his piece you guys said yours. I know you got the green light from Donnie to keep this going. But really at this point in time what else can be said that will be constructive. Warren is a great BOTL as all you pipe smokers i am sure are as well. I really think everyone at PUFF is a great BOTL!:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I'm not a pipe smoker and was initially just interested in this thread because I know and respect Warren. Apparently I must be missing out on something because I am stunned at how thoughtful most of the responses have been. I recognize a few of you from the cigar forums, but apparently pipe smokers are a very classy lot. 
Almost makes me want to put down my cigar and try a pipe every now and then.


I did say almost ...

I will try to visit your forums more often.

I hope that if any of you visit the dark side forum we can be as thoughtful with you.

Yours, 

Bob


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> This is the type of response that I expect in the cigar threads. Thankyou!
> 
> There is only one real retailer in this city & we will be visiting that shop tomorrow. As far as cost goes, even a MMCC costs around $40 here and a 2oz tin is around $38 to $42. We will see what the B&M has in stock but I wouldnt hold my breath on much at a reasonable price.


Well, and I can only speak for prices in the states and what I am used to, so take it for what it is, but around here a cob can be bought for approximately $5-10. Most tins are between $10 and $20 as well.

Your best bet is to get a cob if you can, as it will be a great smoker and last forever. That being said, it also assumes that you will stick with the hobby.

I apologize if any of this is redundant, but I do not know your personal background. If cigars are cheaper, they may be a better way to see if you like the heavier side of smoking.

If so, you may also want to look for something like Captain Black tobacco, or prince albert, sir walter raleigh, or borkum riff. These are all fairly common (at least in the states) over-the-counter tobaccos that most drug stores will sell.

Search online for an online B&M like pipesandcigars(dot)com. I don't know their shipping policy, but they sell some really nice pipes for fairly cheap. If you go somewhere like that, you're better off buying a $40 Savinelli than a $10 generic basket pipe.

However, never underestimate the power of the cob.

I hope this has been helpful and not just totally redundant to what everyone else has already said. Feel free to pm me with any more questions and I (as well as everyone else on this forum) will do my best to help you out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I will try to visit your forums more often.
> 
> I hope that if any of you visit the dark side forum we can be as thoughtful with you.
> 
> ...


Bob, please do visit us more often! And you should give the pipe a try.

I don't smoke cigars but know that many of my friends here on the pipe side smoke both and receive pleasure in different ways from doing so. If you do decide to give it a try you'll find lots of current and ex cigar smokers here who can guide your journey into pipes. They have a lot of knowledge on what blends are likely to appeal to a cigar smoker. Pick up a cob, jump in to the NPS trade, and you can get several tobaccos to try and give it a shot. Also, pipe smoking (if you control your TAD (Tobacco Acquisition Disorder) and especially PAD (Pipe Acquisition Disorder)) is very inexpensive compared to cigars and shouldn't impact that side of your hobby much. But I warn you, just like cigars it's a slippery slope and you'll soon be eyeing that new Castello and saying...hmmmm $385, that's a pretty good deal for that pipe!

Either way, stop by and say "hi" from time to time.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Also, pipe smoking (if you control your TAD (Tobacco Acquisition Disorder) and especially PAD (Pipe Acquisition Disorder)) is very inexpensive compared to cigars and shouldn't impact that side of your hobby much. 

Inexpensive? 
The first cigar I bought cost maybe 15 cents. The last box I bought (one of three last month) was a little north of $400. 

I'm sure I could just go to a drugs store and pick up a cob pipe for practically nothing. 

It will be next to that 15 cent cigar ...

Still I'm sure you will see me lurking about here. Thanks for the warm reception.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Actually smoking out of a cob is a great way to find out if you even like to smoke a pipe. It isn't the same at a 15 cent cigar as the way they smoke. I just like to buy briars for $70 because I feel if I treat it right, it will last me forever, where I have to keep buying cobs, and I think they look silly.



bpegler said:


> Also, pipe smoking (if you control your TAD (Tobacco Acquisition Disorder) and especially PAD (Pipe Acquisition Disorder)) is very inexpensive compared to cigars and shouldn't impact that side of your hobby much.
> 
> Inexpensive?
> The first cigar I bought cost maybe 15 cents. The last box I bought (one of three last month) was a little north of $400.
> ...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

There are some good deals on pipes on the ozzie ebay
pipe, Pipes, Lighters, Other Tobacciana items at low prices on eBay.com.au

I am quite fond of the radice which is pictured there. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sexy-RADICE-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4aa81037b7#ht_4639wt_1463
When I first got into pipes I didn't start with a cob although thats not a bad idea. I started with an estate pipe. There is a treatment that you can use with non iondized salt and everclear or whatever high proof alcohol you have that wil take all the impurities out and sweeten the pipe making it ready for smoking. As for tobacco I would suggest to Warrens wife what I would suggest to any pipe newb and get in on the newbie trade for pipes thread as a NPS. Someone will hook you up there as they have done for hundereds of pipe smokers before you.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Actually smoking out of a cob is a great way to find out if you even like to smoke a pipe. It isn't the same at a 15 cent cigar as the way they smoke. I just like to buy briars for $70 because I feel if I treat it right, it will last me forever, where I have to keep buying cobs, and I think they look silly.


I wasn't saying anything disparaging about cobs, rather I was trying (less cleverly than I thought) to make the point that what seems inexpensive can morph into something else altogether.

Since I live in Tennessee smoking cobs is quite the fashion statement.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

bpegler said:


> .
> 
> Since I live in Tennessee smoking cobs is quite the fashion statement.


lol. Throw them for a loop and show up with a Briar.

It really is a classy bunch over here. In my 12 years plus of being on forums of a whole bunch of different natures, this is by far the classiest and warmest-hearted group without a doubt. In fact, this is the first thread of its kind I have seen, and the responses are stellar, made with class, and not full of e-thuggishness. Every other forum on the planet would have been full of eff bombs and threats. Not so here.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I appreciate your standing up for your friend. However, I find it interesting that you have found our responses to his rather disparaging and aggressive original post "hostile.".


 All I said is that the hostilities should stop, no matter whos at fault. This doesnt need to go on. I never said the responses to his post was unfair. If I didnt know Warren, I would think the same thing. 
I am just trying to get this thing to end. Too much energy is being wasted on this point. Kiss and make up please. 
Most of you didnt know warren, and I just wanted to let you know he is a great cigar guy, and is one of the most giving people of things. I am talking about hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of stuff, sent to others in the name of niceness. 
I cant apologize for him, I am not even sure what this beef is about, just trying to make it end..... 
This board is suppossed to be relaxing, informing, amusing, and a brotherhood of some sorts. Lets try and keep it this way. 
Thats all I have to say on this matter. 
Much regards Jerry


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Your post is the reason I made my second post. Notice the difference in tone?I agree with you. Lets all move on.



veteranvmb said:


> All I said is that the hostilities should stop, no matter whos at fault. This doesnt need to go on. I never said the responses to his post was unfair. If I didnt know Warren, I would think the same thing.
> I am just trying to get this thing to end. Too much energy is being wasted on this point. Kiss and make up please.
> Most of you didnt know warren, and I just wanted to let you know he is a great cigar guy, and is one of the most giving people of things. I am talking about hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of stuff, sent to others in the name of niceness.
> I cant apologize for him, I am not even sure what this beef is about, just trying to make it end.....
> ...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jesus, the squeaky wheel really got the grease here, huh? I suppose that's a testament to how nice almost all of us are in the pipe forum. Almost all of us.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

strongirish said:


> May I suggest you go to 4Noggins.com. They ship to Austrailia and have a great assortment and good pricing.


Good advice. And I'm sure there will be tons of advice given to the OP about which pipe and tobacco to buy. We all have our opinions! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^In addition to 4nog's, I know some Canadian folks and a guy in Switzerland use smokingpipes.com with good results, so I'd assume the same would apply down undah.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Bob, I recently came from cigars as well. The biggest thing that I have noticed, once you get some pipes in your rotation, is that you can get the cigar equivalent of a Flor De Oliva for ~$3.00 an ounce. That is to say a smoke-able and still enjoyable budget tobacco. An ounce is good for about 6 - 10 bowls lasting anywhere from 30 - 60 minutes. To get what many regard as the best pipe tobacco you will only be paying on the high side ~$6.00 an ounce. 

Now I still love my cigars, the flavor profiles from pipes has surely won me over, but to enjoy a quality cigar everyday is just too expensive. I keep 2 humidors stocked but I really don't smoke them much unless I have guests over. For under $1 dollar a day I can enjoy 2 - 3 bowls of fine tobacco. Making it much easier on the bank account.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Howdy
I don't search by section but rather hit the today's topics so I read what looks interesting to me on the whole board. Warren hope you give these guy's a second chance sounds like a pretty understanding group if you don't mind me saying so.

Yes I pop in now and then LOL

Have a good weekend!

Dave


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's the link to a website my australian friends consider the best.

Tobaccoblends.com.au - Tobacco, Pipe Tobacco, RYO Tobacco, Roll Your Own, Pipes, Smoking


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Here's the link to a website my australian friends consider the best.
> 
> Tobaccoblends.com.au - Tobacco, Pipe Tobacco, RYO Tobacco, Roll Your Own, Pipes, Smoking


Thanks for the link. That gives us something to compare to our local supplier re pricing.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

In my opinion, local prices are always the guide line for any smoker.
You can get involved into trades, but the tobacco you're receiving (no matter what price it was bought) is subjectively as expensive as the locally bought tobacco you're sending away.
Also, I'm sure you're aware of it, but Australian customs have quite a reputation (according to my friends down under, at least 30% of their imported packages get aprehended and heavily taxed... they seem to prefer that risk, though).
They like this Swiss store too: Synjeco SA - Brissago, Switzerland

Nevertheless, tobaccos over europe can be expensive too, depending on the country. In Portugal, the tin selection is limited to Erinmore (about €12) and Peterson (about €23). Everything else must be ordered from another country (glad we're close to Spain).
Minimum wage in Portugal is €500...:yo:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I find pipes are naturally calming; let us all enjoy one and come back here later.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't know if I was one of the two people you reference as not responding to your PMs. You wrote to me at 3:08AM on the 28th concerning some leaf I had up for trade. I did not have a chance to respond yesterday (the 28th) but as I had already concluded the trade with someone else I didn't feel it was urgent.
> 
> I certainly planned on responding to you, but had a busy day yesterday. If it makes you feel better, I also didn't have a chance to respond to two other PMs from members I'm good friends with. I'm sorry if you feel this means there is something wrong with the pipe side and that I was not behaving in like a BOTL.


Ohhhh...So *yooou're *the one.
You're a bad man...baaaad.  :biggrin1:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> There has been so much drama and bad vibes around here recently. I'm not sure why, it was never like that before, but it is upsetting.
> 
> I hope we can all just get back on track in the near future.


John and all pipers,

I don't spend a lot of time posting over here, but I do do a fair bit of reading. I am invariably impressed with the camaraderie, inter-personal respect and gentility of this area. As Donnie alluded, it's been a much discussed topic among the mods/admins, and it seems that YOUR area is more "self-policing" than any other area on Puff. We mostly leave it to the fine membership here to handle their business and from what I see, you do a fine job.

However, if/when something gets out of hand, I encourage you all to reach out to us for help. I think I speak for the entire team, when I say that we have a great trust and faith in many of you. You are made of many "old timers" and you carry a great deal of maturity and experience, both with pipes and forums.

The Pipe Forums here at Puff are a jewel in the crown, and I for one am determined to keep them as such.

If a new member comes on, or migrates from the cigar area, the onus is upon THEM to take the time to learn how things work around here and fit in. You guys don't make it hard, but you have built a tremendous community and earned the right to have it the way you all want it.

The analogy comes to mind, of moving to another country and expecting _them _to have to press 1 to hear a message in _their _language. Not cricket.

My point is, you guys do not need babysitting. I, for one, wish the spirit of the piper forums would be infused into all areas of Puff. YOU are truly, BsOTL! :yo:

Carry on Gentlemen. I am here if needed.

Don. Just a BOTL.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I like your avatar, it cracked me up.

If you find that your wife is enjoying pipes enough to start investing in quality pipes (cobs are great, but eventually she will want something that will be around for life) there is a great carver in New Zealand at

www.zemanpipes.com

Jan is a great carver that I met through another forum, and in my opinion is a vastly underrated artist. He can also give you some advice on tobacco selections that are available in your area.

Sorry to see that you got a bad first impression of us.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

_OK Gents,

My name is Tash and I am the one who has caused all this drama.
It was not my intension to do so.
Therefore : My apologies.

I would like to thank all the people who replied in all forms.
I now have a few places to look for information and will see where I go from here.

My husband was just trying to do me a favor as I do NOT like to post.

Once again, thank you to all the people who were kind enough to help out.

Tash







_


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to our side of the forum. I hope you enjoy your exploration of our hobby.

Do keep us posted.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tash,

Welcome to the forum. Love the avatar. Here's the perfect pipe for you, The Peterson Samhain Series:










Peterson Samhain Pipe #XL02 - petsamxl02


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

_Hey John,
Love the silver band on the pipe but the pipe itself doesn't appeal to me. I like the ones with the long handles on them and small bowls._


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> _Hey John,_
> _Love the silver band on the pipe but the pipe itself doesn't appeal to me. I like the ones with the long handles on them and small bowls._


The Peterson Specialty Series might appeal to you then. Here are some examples:

Peterson Belgique Rustic Pipe - petbelr
Peterson Belgique Smooth Pipe - petbels
Peterson Calabash Rustic Pipe - petcalar
Peterson Calabash Smooth Pipe - petcalas
Peterson Churchwarden Calabash Smooth Pipe - petcwcs


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

_Petersen Churchwarden is not bad at all. I also like the Big Ben Royal Silver Churchwarden,this one has a rounder bowl. I will have to bide my time a little before getting one of those...:frown:_


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tash
I think this would be a nice pipe for you? :tease:










































:tease:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I dunno Dave. There's something fishy about that pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd go with a cob to start; I wouldn't shell out for a pipe like that yet...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The only drama this has caused in my life is the jealousy factor. Warren has a wife that wants to start smoking a pipe? What did Warren do to deserve such fortune? Is there a waiting list for guys who want to order a pipesmoking wife? Put my name on the list! I can offer any gal that wants to smoke a pipe the following: I am of advanced age, ugly as homemade sin, set in my ways, poverty-stricken due to having 3 teenage kids and no wife, irritable, opinionated, but with a bitchin' pipe collection and a tobacco cellar to die for. Line up, girls! Daddy's here!!!!! :lol:

Welcome aboard, Tash and Tashaz!



Tashaz said:


> _OK Gents,_
> 
> _My name is Tash and I am the one who has caused all this drama._
> _It was not my intension to do so._
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> I dunno Dave. There's something fishy about that pipe.


Now that's funny!:boink:

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I can offer any gal that wants to smoke a pipe the following: I am of advanced age, ugly as homemade sin, set in my ways, poverty-stricken due to having 3 teenage kids and no wife, irritable, opinionated, but with a bitchin' pipe collection and a tobacco cellar to die for. Line up, girls! Daddy's here!!!!! :lol:


I am going to post this ad up on one of those dating web sites, hahaha. I am sure you will get lots of hits...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mitch said:


> I am going to post this ad up on one of those dating web sites, hahaha. I am sure you will get lots of hits...


Do those hits come with welts and bruises like the kind I normally get when I ask ladies on dates, or is this a different kind?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, well I would probably say things may not change much. :banghead:



dmkerr said:


> Do those hits come with welts and bruises like the kind I normally get when I ask ladies on dates, or is this a different kind?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Warren... Quit causing trouble over here! :director:

Tash... Keep your husband in line! :lol:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> _Hey John,
> Love the silver band on the pipe but the pipe itself doesn't appeal to me. I like the ones with the long handles on them and small bowls._


Hi, Trouble.

Funny you mention these criteria. I own a 100-year old WBC with silver military mount that has a very small bowl and long, slender bent stem which is almost - but not really - a churchwarden. The photo doesn't reveal how small and delicate this pipe is. It is, by far, my preferred flake pipe.










I recently sent it to an artisan carver and asked him to reinterpret the pipe as he wished, producing a sister model, with silver mount, of similar proportions. I am waiting for the end product; I believe it will be a dublin. I'll post a photo when it's done.

I think I know EXACTLY what you want and it isn't going to be easy to find. The Savinelli convertible churchwardens are lovely pipes but they're wizard-length.

Savinelli Churchwarden Rustic Pipes ~ Savinelli Churchwarden Rustic Pipes Are Available at Milan Tobacconists

Big Bens are are more manageable length but lack a particularly slender geometry: http://www.smoke.co.uk/acatalog/Big_Ben_Royal_Silver_Churchwarden_9mm_Filter_Pipe_.html


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

And Pete makes a little calabash with silver fitting that is smaller and more graceful than the photos suggest. These are not hard to find: Peterson Calabash Ebony


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh. That ebony is very elegant. Though I'd be more apt to call it a bent dublin. Then again, I'm not making them and who the heck am I to tell an Irish company what a dublin pipe looks like!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang Moo, that old WBC makes me drool. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dang Moo, that old WBC makes me drool. Absolutely beautiful.


It is light and more slender than what the photo suggests; I liked it enough to commission a variation - finding another hasn't been easy (saw only one on ebay in years and the price went over $200 fast). I think it is in the vicinity of what Tash is aiming for. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ask-wtf-going-pipe-section-2.html#post3105702

The little Pete calabash is nice but not exactly long-stemmed;

the Sav churchwardens are nice but very long and not silver-fitted;

the old timey Pete barrels and tankards are wonderful little pipes - silver military fitting, small and graceful - but not long stemmed;

the new Pete tankards are trim but lack the nice army mount.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> I dunno Dave. There's something fishy about that pipe.


:wink: LOL :caked:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Hi, Trouble.
> 
> Funny you mention these criteria. I own a 100-year old WBC with silver military mount that has a very small bowl and long, slender bent stem which is almost - but not really - a churchwarden. The photo doesn't reveal how small and delicate this pipe is. It is, by far, my preferred flake pipe.
> 
> ...


_Yes TROUBLE is my middle name. Dan, that pipe is absolutely gorgeous !
That's the sort I like.
Like I said before, it will take me some time but I will find one somewhere...







_


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> The only drama this has caused in my life is the jealousy factor. Warren has a wife that wants to start smoking a pipe? What did Warren do to deserve such fortune? Is there a waiting list for guys who want to order a pipesmoking wife? Put my name on the list! I can offer any gal that wants to smoke a pipe the following: I am of advanced age, ugly as homemade sin, set in my ways, poverty-stricken due to having 3 teenage kids and no wife, irritable, opinionated, but with a bitchin' pipe collection and a tobacco cellar to die for. Line up, girls! Daddy's here!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Welcome aboard, Tash and Tashaz!


_Love it !! As an added bonus I also smoke Cigars. Warren likes the idea that I'm getting into pipes as that means his cigars are safer. Lol.







_


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

> that means his cigars are safer


That is until you start trading ISOMs for baccy. :spy:

LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> That is until you start trading ISOMs for baccy. :spy:
> 
> LOL


_Gods I think he'd kill me if I did that !







_


----------

